# Chip for Lowrance Elite 7 HDI



## smhamilt (Sep 4, 2013)

This is my first unit that will take a lake chip. Can you tell me what you use and if it works for you.

Can you buy a chip that covers mill lacs and erie? Or do I have spend another $100 for 2 chips?

Thanks


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

look on the lowrance site they have a link to the chips that can be used in that unit and then click on the one for this area , to see if mills lake is in it. I have the gold card that is sold with the unit and it works great for erie


----------

